# Fry eggs with potatoes



## mateix (Jan 22, 2004)

hi friends:last day I tryed fry an egg with potatoes but I make something new,I tryed make it like a cake where potatoes will be under and the egg on,I try with the skin of potatoes because it give more taste to potatoes,and the egg on,I hot some oil in anothe pan and... while I clean the skin I observe than after, they don´t join so when enter the egg it was impossible the potatoes for be cleaning they never make a cake.How  can I make this cake of fryed potatoes and egg?.


----------



## Atomic Jed (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi Mateix! I've never done this, but give it a try. (Potatoes, and eggs are cheap) Grate the potatoes, (like "Hash browns") Mix them with beaten eggs, and fry in skillet, with a little oil. MAYBE that will make your "cake". Please tell us how it came out! I hope I helped! Atomic Jed!


----------



## billhoo (Mar 4, 2004)

*Potatoe omelette*

This sounds like a recipe for a potatoe omelette that is common in many spanish tapas bars.  I'm sure you can find a more formal recipe if you search in google for the terms "tapas potatoe and egg".

Otherwise, the last time I made this was 1983.  Start with a small cast iron skillet.  I used a good amount of olive oil and sauteed the sliced potatoes with a little black pepper. For more flavor, also ad a bit of chopped onion.  Then lightly beat an egg or two with some salt and pour over it.  You can cover with a lid and allow it to set a bit.

Once set, carefully flip it over and brown.  slide onto a plate and serve.


----------



## scott123 (Mar 4, 2004)

The spanish tapas dish is called a tortilla. Here are what appear to be some good authentic recipes.

http://yumfood.net/recipes/spanish-tortillas.html
http://www.geocities.com/spanishtortilla/
http://www.ochef.com/r158.htm


The only twist on these I would recommend is boiling your potatoes first until forked tender and then chilling overnight. A chilled, cooked potato will slice better, saute better (crisper) and absorb less oil.


----------



## CucumberMan (Mar 19, 2004)

Grate two potatoes and one onion. Mix them with beaten eggs and fry them in a pan. You can add a bit of sour cream when it's finished. This dish is called "Lithuanian pancake".


----------

